

Getting Started with Meteor - sgdesign
http://themeteorbook.com/2013/01/30/getting-started-with-meteor/

======
shawndrost
See also: <http://www.eventedmind.com/>

------
citricsquid
Entering email into the bottom form doesn't seem to do anything, had to go
back and do it through the top one -- which seems to work.

~~~
sgdesign
Sorry, that's fixed now.

------
darylantony
Looking forward!

~~~
biot
Anterior vision!

